# He's not growing!



## Winston The Mad (Sep 26, 2009)

My tegu, about 3 months ago, stopped growing at about 22 inches. I assumed it was because he needed a new tank (he only had a 36x18x12 tank). So I built him a new tank(6'x4'x3'). I waited another month, and he still hasn't grown a centimeter. He eats normally, with a staple of turkey, and occasionally scrambled eggs, all sprinkled with calcium. He's got UVA and UVB, basking-spot temp of 105 degrees, and I give him a bath every day. 

He's approximately 1 year old (vendor said he was born in October), and he's still only 22 inches long.

Also, he hasn't shed this whole time, and he's starting to worry me.

Can anyone think of anything that could be wrong, or that I'm doing wrong to make him not grow?


----------



## Terry (Sep 26, 2009)

Try uping you basking temp. GO over your cage with a temp gun and check all your surface temp's. Make sure you cool side is good and your warm side. Also check your humidity. Try feeding some more whole prey item's. Like large crickete's, roaches, super worms, horn worms, and silk worms. At 22 inches he still an alright size to eat all insect's. Most likley it has somthing to do with your husbandry.


----------



## Winston The Mad (Oct 4, 2009)

His basking temps are fine, 105 like they're supposed to be.
Also, the only things he'll take are ground turkey, and scrambled eggs, I've tried tons of insects/rodents but he won't take them. I've also tried others foods like fruits, but he's just way too picky.

He looks healthy to me, no signs of MBD, he just won't shed. His humidity is nice and high, usually around 80%.

Is there anything else that I might not be thinking of?


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Oct 6, 2009)

how long since his last shed? he will eat mice, you just have to let him get real hungry. isn't it a little strange for a b&w to be born in october?


----------



## Quijibo (Oct 6, 2009)

Oddly, Jango's growth has slowed alot lately also. He had a growth spurt a few weeks ago (4" in 10 days), then practically nothing since. He has only grown about 1-1 1/2" in the last 2 weeks. He is still very active and eating like a pig. His cage is actually warmer now that the heat is on in the house.
His growth spurt seemed to be right after he started eating adult mice. After every feeding, I let him eat as many superworms as he wants until he is full. Maybe I'll cut down on the supers on mouse day and just give him another mouse. On days that I feed him food other than mice, he only eats a few supers if any, on mouse day, he usually eats about 3 doz.


----------



## Jefroka (Oct 6, 2009)

80% humidity? Where are you located? Update your profile when you get the chance and post your locale for future reference, it helps us a great deal in helping you diagnose certain issues.

Where did you acquire your tegu? 


...Jefroka


----------



## Winston The Mad (Oct 6, 2009)

MIKE-ZILLA said:


> how long since his last shed? he will eat mice, you just have to let him get real hungry. isn't it a little strange for a b&w to be born in october?



The last time he shed was about 3 months ago(July).
I also thought is was a little weird for him to be born in October, but he was the right size at the time(I got him in December).



Jefroka said:


> 80% humidity? Where are you located? Update your profile when you get the chance and post your locale for future reference, it helps us a great deal in helping you diagnose certain issues.
> 
> Where did you acquire your tegu?
> 
> ...



I'm in Maryland, but I meant 80% humidity in his tank.
I got him at a show in northwest Maryland.


----------



## Jefroka (Oct 6, 2009)

That's what I thought you meant. 80% seems really high, and no offense, almost improbable. 

Sorry if I missed it but what type of tegu is this ?


...Jefroka


----------



## kaa (Oct 6, 2009)

In a post from bobby, it said that humidity in the wild where they are from is up around 90%. But I agree that it would be hard to keep that up in an enclosure unless you rig something up. or do daily spraying. 

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=258" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=65&t=258</a><!-- l -->

Also, there are some awesome pics in that post.


----------



## Winston The Mad (Oct 13, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> That's what I thought you meant. 80% seems really high, and no offense, almost improbable.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it but what type of tegu is this ?
> 
> ...



He's an argentine B&W.


kaa said:


> In a post from bobby, it said that humidity in the wild where they are from is up around 90%. But I agree that it would be hard to keep that up in an enclosure unless you rig something up. or do daily spraying.
> 
> <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=258" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=65&t=258</a><!-- l -->
> 
> Also, there are some awesome pics in that post.



Yeah, I spray his enclosure daily.

He actually shed today, but still absolutely no growth.
I have noticed that he doesn't eat until he looks full, just a couple bites to satisfy him. Is that normal, or should he be eating until he's bursting at the seams, like the other tegus I've seen?


----------



## Jefroka (Oct 13, 2009)

My boy is just starting to fill out, all his growth has gone to length. He always eats until he's full. Sometimes he empties the plate, other times he leaves some. He's no glutton.


...Jefroka


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 14, 2009)

_If he shed that usually means that he grew, maybe not in length but in width putting on more mass. 
Its that time of year for some Gus' to slow down with eating as well as other things so that may not be an issue. Has his appetite always been that way or just recently?_


----------



## Winston The Mad (Oct 14, 2009)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _If he shed that usually means that he grew, maybe not in length but in width putting on more mass.
> Its that time of year for some Gus' to slow down with eating as well as other things so that may not be an issue. Has his appetite always been that way or just recently?_



He's eaten the exact same amount every day since i got him, when he was only 13'' long. It's about 2 tablespoons of turkey or eggs a day. He just won't eat any more, and I've tried a ton of different foods.


----------

